# Broadband in Belclare, Tuam, Co.Galway



## thebigj (13 Sep 2008)

To all users looking for broadand in Belcare Tuam Co. Galway.

Cllr Sean Canney is looking for letter's for residents & buiness people in the local area of belclare to send him letters outlining the reasons you require broadband, on the letter please state your name and address and home telephone number.

Cllr Canney is hoping to submit to Eircom soon and hopefully they will enable the exchange in Castlehackett.

Once completed you may hand deliver or post it to him at the following address

Cllr Sean Canney
Claretuam,
Tuam,
Co. Galway.

or e-mail scanney@cllr.galwaycoco.ie
or fax 093 55841

Thanks in advance
J


----------

